
On the Engineering of SaaS - mattyb
http://omniti.com/seeds/from-making-software-to-running-saas
======
johnzabroski
Upvoted, but the author cites his own book in his blog post, which I read. I
would just have to say, stay away from that book. It is vacuous. It gave a few
decent recommendations, but the title was misleading and it was very verbose.

I remember telling Theo's brother my review at an NYPHP post-meeting bar
gathering. The look on his face was classic. Like he tasted bitter beer.

~~~
hinathan
Yeah, Cal's fish book (hah, scaling...) is better -
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596102357>

~~~
johnzabroski
I didn't catch that fish scales joke until you pointed it out. Very nice.

------
hinathan
Spot on. We run SaaS and it's been a fascinating learning experience.

This excerpt captures a lot of the tension perfectly:

"As a simple analogy, if you sell a user a diesel generator, they will expect
it to need maintenance, needs refueling and have the occasional service issue.
Sell them electrical service and watch them come with pitchforks demanding
refunds if you have an outage of any sort."

